# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Biały nalot na języku

## Samill0

Witam. Podobno problemy z językiem należa do działu dermatologicznego dlatego tutaj pisze. Mój problem objawia się, jak w tytlule, białym nalotem na języku i z rana nieprzyjemnym zapachem wydobywajacym sie z jamy ustnej. 6 dni temu byłem u lekarza ogólnego w moim miescie i powiedizał , ze ten nalot to przez lek ''Miflonide'' , ktorego biore juz dosyc dlugi czas i ze jest to grzybica jamy ustnej. Przepisał mi syrop ''Flucorta'' ktorego mialem nie pic a maczac w syropie i nakladac na jezyk 3 razy dziennie i 2 razy dziennie plukac nim jezyk. Nic to niestety nie dało. Jestem tu pierwszy raz a ''załączniki'' mi nie działaja wiec dodam tutaj zdiecia : Download P5091013 JPG - Tinyimg.pl - bezpłatny hosting obrazków oraz udostępnianie zdjęć free image - photo hosting , Download P5091014 JPG - Tinyimg.pl - bezpłatny hosting obrazków oraz udostępnianie zdjęć free image - photo hosting , Download P5091015 JPG - Tinyimg.pl - bezpłatny hosting obrazków oraz udostępnianie zdjęć free image - photo hosting , Download P5091016 JPG - Tinyimg.pl - bezpłatny hosting obrazków oraz udostępnianie zdjęć free image - photo hosting . Prosze o odpowiedz czy jest to grzybica naprawde i jak to mam zwalczyc?

----------

